# DVD plays on laptop but does not project through projector onto screen



## woody36060 (Oct 27, 2010)

*DVD plays on laptop but does not project through projector onto screen* While attempting to play a DVD from a Panasonic Satellite laptop using any Video Player, we can get the frame of the DVD player software to project through the Panasonic PT-LB20U Projector, we see the DVD image on the laptop, but no DVD image through the projector. We have checked all connections, restarted both the projector and laptop. We have toggled the Fn+F5 keys. We get other images to display through the projector, but no DVD image. The frame where the DVD is playing on the laptop appears but no video displays within the frame on the projector. The video is playing in the frame on the laptop.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1022 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce FX Go5700 , 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 152617 MB, Free - 89244 MB; 
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, DBQ02, Null, 0123456789AB
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Applications like video players and games usually default
To the primary monitor.
You probably want to go to display properties in the
control panel,right click the 2 monitor and select primary.
Switch it back when your done.


----------



## woody36060 (Oct 27, 2010)

I will give the suggestion a try when I have time to hook up the projector again. I felt it had to be something simple.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

leroys1000 said:


> Applications like video players and games usually default
> To the primary monitor.
> You probably want to go to display properties in the
> control panel,right click the 2 monitor and select primary.
> Switch it back when your done.





woody36060 said:


> I will give the suggestion a try when I have time to hook up the projector again. I felt it had to be something simple.


Laptop will also give you the choice to toggle between own and external screen, holding down Fn key plus hitting one of the Fs (F3 in my case). With the number of times the F key (with Fn held down) is hit, you can choose between laptop screen only, laptop and external screen only and external only. Choose external only and you'll get not only the player frame but what's being played as well.

Edit: I see you've tried the toggling but have you chosen external monitor only?


----------



## woody36060 (Oct 27, 2010)

Actually it does not, in this case, seem to make any difference whether I have toggled to both screens or to projector (#2) only. The display thru the projector is just a black screen where the Computer screen shows the video.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Have you tried fiddling the resolutions for 2nd monitor (projector). Whereas the media player or DVD programme picture appears there also, the movie itself may require a different resolution setting.


----------



## woody36060 (Oct 27, 2010)

I haven't proved it yet but am thinking that it is a protection issue on the DVD which prevents piracy. It thinks I am trying to copy and is blocking me (even from viewing on the big screen). Not sure how to overcome that.


----------

